

Tom Brady's Tips on Leadership - pbnaidu
http://www.bestlifeonline.com/cms/publish/style/Major_Tom.shtml
You always need to pay the price in advance for SUCCESS.
======
rwebb
those pictures are embarrassing. at least he doesn't have a yankees hat on.

~~~
thomasswift
leaders delegate who pop their collars for them

------
ojb
Step 1. Cheat!

~~~
pbnaidu
Umm.. I am not sure if I would discredit all the Brady's accomplishments for
the spying scandal.

~~~
edw519
I would. When there's a fine line between winning and losing, an edge received
dishonestly (what the defense is going to do) can make all the difference.

Maybe that's why there are so many Microsoft bashers. Not because they're so
big. Not because the software leaves much to be desired. Because they cheated
so often when almost everyone else played by the rules. (Don't believe me?
Send me your source code - if we like it, maybe we'll do a joint venture.)

~~~
cellis
please. Microsoft <i>is</i> hated because they're big and more profitable than
God. Not that I love microsoft, but the sensational story of Bill Gates making
it while he stole QDOS is largely one promulgated by the press.

~~~
edw519
He didn't steal QDOS and it wasn't promulgated by the press. Microsoft
purchased the rights for it from Seattle Computer for $50,000. Well
documented.

[http://www.google.com/search?as_q=qdos+50000&hl=en&n...](http://www.google.com/search?as_q=qdos+50000&hl=en&num=100&btnG=Google+Search&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&lr=&as_ft=i&as_filetype=&as_qdr=all&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&as_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images)

They are notorious for their strategy of backing out of deals with small
independent software developers (like a lot of us) and having that code
conveniently show up in the next version of their OS.

Here's one example: <http://judiciary.senate.gov/oldsite/jeffress.htm>

"At one point, we nearly sold our product to Microsoft. In January 1996,
Microsoft invited us to its Redmond campus. It told us it was interested in
acquiring Electronic TV Host and in hiring our employees. We understood that
Microsoft would continue to offer our electronic television guide as a stand-
alone computer program. We were excited. We shared our technology with
Microsoft, and all our hard-earned insight about the industry. We even shared
our business plan.

Then, negotiations broke down over price. Microsoft wanted to purchase us for
less than half the price we offered. Microsoft told us that if we didn't sell
at its price, Microsoft would compete directly against us. Of course,
Microsoft could compete against us very effectively: it has the resources, and
it has our hard-earned knowledge."

You can google hundreds of others yourself.

Whoever can stay in business while still paying their lawyers wins. Nice.

